# ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tune-Up Items at AWESOME Prices!!



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

PAP-Parts.com, is proud to offer top quality, AFFORDABLE service parts for your Treg! *All items are OEM or performance upgrades designed to outperform your original equipment! *We will be adding many new items in the near future, so if you don't see what you're looking for here, check out our website at *PAP-Parts.com*, give us a call toll-free at *1-800-944-2964* or shoot us an *email* - *we probably have it in stock or can get what you need!*
And speaking of prices, *we will beat any of our competitors' prices on in-stock items!* We try to make sure our prices are the best out there, but it's tough to keep up on a daily basis. Just give us a call (toll-free 1-800-944-2964) and we'll take care of you! 
*Our website, PAP-Parts.com is fully functional and secure and you can place orders there 24/7* by Visa, Mastercard, Discover or American Express. We can accept Paypal, too, but prefer the confidence/user protection afforded with credit card companies. Our warehouse is packed to the brim with in-stock items (13,000+ part numbers on the shelf!), so most of our orders ship the same business day you place your order!








*CLICK HERE** to see all of our Toaureg products or to place an order!*
*PAP-Parts.com
1-800-944-2964*
(614) 793-0981 outside the USA


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:14 PM 3-27-2006_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

Do you stock both sizes of front rotors so V6, V8 and V10 owners can be satisfied? 
Who makes the pads and rotors?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (spockcat)*

Right at this moment, we only have the 330mm rotors on the shelf. But we look forward to having the bigger units on the shelf very soon.
These rotors are German-made Zimmerman; Pads are either Pagid or OE (dependant upon what's available at the time); Sensors are OE.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

Nice prices. Added to Favorites.


----------



## [email protected]rts (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (YllwTRB)*

Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (YllwTRB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_Nice prices. Added to Favorites.

X2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (12johnny)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*









Now THAT's a *BIG* rotor screw!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Touareg front rotor screws *Buy Now $2.49/each*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

Rear Zimmerman rotor/Pagid pad kit!








*Click here for more info or to purchase - $224.95*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*


----------



## SJ-Egg-man (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

Geezez ! NOW I decide to check the forum, just after I bought 2 rotors (although the usual source is substantially under VW local for SAME parts).
Nice to know there is another source. Just wish I knew a few days ago too.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Do I need to buy the "Front Brake Pad Mounting Hardware- $47.95 " in order to install the front and rear repalcement kits? 
And the $14.95 sensors, do you need one for each wheel, or just one for the front and one for the rear?
I want to get both the front and rear rotor kits when time comes for replacement.


----------



## Emmasis (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Right at this moment, we only have the 330mm rotors on the shelf. 

What do the 330mm Rotors go on? V6, V8, or V10?
Thanks


----------



## kwakr (May 4, 2006)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (Emmasis)*

330 are V6 and also V8 - the larger are for V10 only.
The PAP site lists them incorrectly.
However the PAP guys dispatched my order with great speed. Great service, prices and delivery times.
Thank you PAP.
PS > The sensors are one set per wheel - so front replacement requires a pair of sensors as do rear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (kwakr)*

Thanks for the update kwakr! We have updated our website to try to clarify the previously vague descriptions http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

Lots of fresh stock now on the shelf!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tuarisi (Sep 29, 2004)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

got the rear pads and rotors and had them installed at a local shop.. so far so good!!! and cost me half what the dealer wanted!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (Tuarisi)*

AWESOME!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

the prices are not that great.
Dealer price on front pads w/new sensors are $170


----------



## scooterman (Dec 30, 1999)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (Blue04)*

$170>$140


----------



## pfb2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_








Now THAT's a *BIG* rotor screw!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Touareg front rotor screws *Buy Now $2.49/each*

But it's sure nice having a beefy Torx 50 fitting and not having to worry about stripping the sucker... My S2000 had #3 phillips and the damn thing would almost always strip if you didn't use an impact driver.


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (scooterman)*

With new sensors?
170 w/ new sensors!


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

OEM Front Brake Pads OEM Front Brake Pads (Ships in 1-2 Business Days)
18" Wheels Only
Item :7L0 698 151 G Price : $129.95 
Compare at : $170.00
$129.95 

Front Pad Sensor Front Pad Sensor (In Stock)
17" or 18" Wheels
Item :7L0 907 637 Price : $14.95 
Compare at : $17.33
$29.90 


Clear Basket Subtotal:
$159.85 

Now add shipping on that and you are above dealer price.


_Modified by Blue04 at 8:33 AM 6-22-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Blue04)*

Actually, the 18" pads are $170 for ONLY the pads at the dealer. The sensors are $17.85 each at the dealer. I just spoke to my local dealership parts department to confirm this.
170+17.85+17.85=*$205.70*


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

Better find a new dealer..
Here you get the complete set for $182.75.
Ask me how I know, well I purchased the front pads and sensors this morning!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

You may have to pay shipping from us, but you'll have to pay local sales tax (7.75% or $15.43 in La Jolla) from your local dealer. That makes your dealer's total $221.13 vs our $171.85 (including $12 for shipping). That's almost a $50 savings!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I was only stating dealer RETAIL pricing. You obviously get some sort of discount. You still could have saved $11 from us (and got better pads, too!).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Can you match 1stvwparts.com's 7L0907637 sensor price of $13.07 each? Or how about their $2.00 price on the screw: N 910 282 01?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

IM sent spockcat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

again
Better find a new dealer..
Here you get the complete set for $182.75.
Ask me how I know, well I purchased the front pads and sensors this morning!!
I did not get any special discount!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Blue04)*

Anywho, you got a good deal. And again, you still could have saved $11 ordring from us


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Quit bumping you add http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

Scott
Just got my Front Brake Kit. I was wondering about the pads, I have never heard of the brand I received. *Ate Original *??? It says their from Germany but they aren't Pagid or OEM. Any word on this brand ? 
Thanks
They got beat up in the box pretty good, corners on the pads are chipped .....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... (wineman)*

Ate is an OEM supplier, and we've had good luck with them so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Hopefully the pads are ok to use. If you feel uncomfortable with the chipped corners, we'll send out new ones to you.


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: ..:: PAP-Parts - Touareg Brakes, Filters and Tun ... ([email protected])*

If you could check some of the ones you have in the warehouse and see if you can find some that aren't chipped, that would make me feel better. They rattle around in the box, because theirs no padding in them, and the ones I got are chipped in 4 areas.

Thanks


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Blue04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue04* »_Quit bumping you add http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Paid advertisers like PAP support the forums we enjoy here. He makes it clear in his subject line for the thread that this is an advertisement. It's very easy to just _not_ click on the thread if you don't like reading them.


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

and you know they have supported the forum?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (Blue04)*

They have to pay to use this avatar:








so I would assume so, or they would have been booted by the site admins.


----------



## Phagus (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_... Or how about their $2.00 price on the screw: N 910 282 01?

do not want to hijack the thread but the screw does not need to be replaced. the rotors are held by the wheel bolts. this screw holds the rotors between tire changes, and this screw could have been a lot smaller...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (****us)*

Wineman - your replacement pads are on the way (we just received a new shipment of pads today) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Our rotors and pads are made by OEM German (not Italian) suppliers for the best quality available http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yeah they are, huh? We'll see about that when my rotors arrive tomorrow. Full 4-corner brake DIY how-to post coming in about 2-3 weeks, stay tuned! Thanks PAP for the low-price high-quality parts!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Shaka)*

Here is a snap of shaka's brake rotor boxes (right before they were packed and shipped this morning):








Looking forward to the write-up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

How about some wiper blades?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (eclou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eclou* »_How about some wiper blades?

$54.95 for a set of 2 Aero wiper blades http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Like we always say - Find a better price on the same item and we'll *BEAT IT!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Any pads that do not spew brake dust like a mofo?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (John Edward)*


_Quote, originally posted by *John Edward* »_Any pads that do not spew brake dust like a mofo? 

IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## John Edward (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just placed order for front window tint!! Yeehaa!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (John Edward)*

Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Scott,
Any discounts for someone buying the whole thing? Front, back (and side to side?).
Also - Whats the return policy on items unused (want to buy the sensors too but wont use them unless I have to).
Uri


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*

We've set the prices to an everyday low price, so we can't offer any more discounts. However, if you find the same items cheaper anywhere else, we'll beat that price.
If you need to return the sensors, it's no problem as long as it's within 14 days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blue04 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Prices look better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (Blue04)*

Thanks!


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Just ordered 6 brake sensors and brake screws from Pap-parts. Thanks for the low prices!


----------



## phamdc (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Scott, you mention that you will beat anyone price for the same product right? Well I found repair manual CD from the site linked below for 54.95, unlike at PAP-parts listing for 91.49. Big difference. Picture look like you're site's picture too.??? How about it. Thanks
http://www.repairmanual.com/au...14206


----------



## phamdc (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (phamdc)*

I also found the Ceramic pads for 79.95 compare to PAP-parts at 122.95. Are these the same or they different model? I am bring this up because, Scott from PAP-parts states that their prices are the lowest and will beat anybody price. If I am wrong, thanks for letting me know.














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (phamdc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phamdc* »_I also found the Ceramic pads for 79.95 compare to PAP-parts at 122.95. Are these the same or they different model? I am bring this up because, Scott from PAP-parts states that their prices are the lowest and will beat anybody price. If I am wrong, thanks for letting me know.














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif or http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://store.summitracing.com/...w=sku

Look more closely!
PAP Parts price for those pads is $78.99.
I'd say they've already beaten your price!
HTH


----------



## phamdc (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (henna gaijin)*

For YOUR information...PAP website said 122.95 for the front pads set for a 17" Touareg. unless its in some kind of Code that I need crack, it look like 1-2-2.9-5 to me.


----------



## henna gaijin (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: (phamdc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phamdc* »_For YOUR information...PAP website said 122.95 for the front pads set for a 17" Touareg. unless its in some kind of Code that I need crack, it look like 1-2-2.9-5 to me.






























OK, I'll be kind.
Your link was for REAR pads.
The PAP-Parts price you are quoting is for FRONT pads.
FRONT pads are more expensive than REAR pads.
I could say something like you don't know your front from your rear, but I'll refrain.








Here's a link to the PAP-PARTS REAR pads - no codes to decipher








Hawk Performance Ceramic Rear Pads at PAP
And your link to Rear pads:
Hawk Performance Ceramic Rear Pads at Summit
Apples to apples = PAP-Parts is cheaper.
And the icing on the cake? Summit says they expect to be able to ship by 11/17 and PAP-PARTS indicates they are "In Stock."
HTH



_Modified by henna gaijin at 9:42 PM 11-8-2006_


----------

